# Kernel 2.6.15

## VValdo

 *Quote:*   

> Author: Linus Torvalds <torvalds@g5.osdl.org>
> 
> Date:   Mon Jan 2 19:21:10 2006 -0800
> 
>     Linux v2.6.15
> ...

 

It's out.  Looking for a summary of what's new...

W

----------

## codergeek42

 *VValdo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Author: Linus Torvalds <torvalds@g5.osdl.org>
> 
> Date:   Mon Jan 2 19:21:10 2006 -0800
> 
>     Linux v2.6.15
> ...

 There's a rather hefty changelog. Go Linus! Thanks for the cool New Year's present!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VValdo

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> There's a rather hefty changelog. 

 

Heh.  I meant one of the readable ones that those linux sites do that highlight major or important changes..

But yeah, pretty cool!

W

----------

## ph03n1x

Looks awesome

If u can read german on www.heise.de there's a good summary...

----------

## StringCheesian

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> If u can read german on www.heise.de there's a good summary...

 

For people (like me) who can't read german: Google translator.

EDIT: Here's one in English that the above article links to: http://wiki.kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges

----------

## Primozic

Has anyone tried it out yet?

I compiled it using my old 2.6.14.5 configuration, and now vesafb is redrawing very slowly.  It was fine with 2.6.14.5.  The kernel is the only thing that I've changed on the system.  I know there were some changes made to fbcon, but I'm not sure if that is what's causing the problem.  Other than that, it's working great.

Linux interceptor 2.6.15 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 3 13:58:00 EST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) MP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Primozic

Nevermind, I figured it out.  They made some changes to the vesafb mtrr command.  I should have read the documentation.

```
mtrr:n  setup memory type range registers for the vesafb framebuffer

        where n:

              0 - disabled (equivalent to nomtrr) (default)

              1 - uncachable

              2 - write-back

              3 - write-combining

              4 - write-through

```

I didn't realize how much of an effect MTRR had on the framebuffer.  Now it works great!

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 ide=reverse elevator=deadline video=vesafb:mtrr:3 vga=0x31B
```

----------

